# No Clue, Help Please!!!!!!



## dono (Apr 8, 2008)

o.k. so here it is, I just had a nice piece of meat given to me to try smoking, it's about 3 or 4 lbs of Moose, Shoulder roast

were do I start? it's looks like a nice piece of meat but no fat at all. it's a frozen block right now so I can wait for ideas

I'm thinking I'll have to wrap it in Bacon or something to keep it from drying out, but that's a guess

so fill me in I'm waiting for input


----------



## richtee (Apr 8, 2008)

HEy Don...the bacon is a good idea, but for preserving the flavor of the meat, consider frying the bacon out and using the grease alone. I have done this with a few venison shoulders..no fat.. and been happy with the results. Also consider using an oil or butter in your mop sauce, and DO use a water pan to help moisture retention.

Injection of an oil based spice mix might be advised as well.


----------



## sparky30_06 (Apr 8, 2008)

Haven't done one in the smoker yet, but have done several with a MOJO and in the oven in a covered roster and WOW was it good


----------



## buck_snorts (Apr 8, 2008)

A friend that we play cribbage tournaments with gave us a moose roast last year.  I hadn't been exposed to this site at that time, and we ended up slicing the whole thing up into bite size pieces and sauteeing (sp?) them with onions and garlic and making the most wonderful strogonof (sp?).  We used bacon grease and some red wine to do the sautee, and it didn't dry out at all.  And the cream added later didn't hurt.  If I'd known about this site at that time, I'd be asking the same questions...

So has anyone tried injecting fat or oil into a dry cut of meat, like bison or moose, to toss into the smoker?  That would be my first impulse.  And VERY Low and Slow...  I'm thinking an herbed butter?

Buck


----------



## irwinwd (Apr 8, 2008)

I did some elk last year.  It was good, but a little dry.  I think baccon wrapping would have helped.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 8, 2008)

Don:  never done one but would think you could inject it with real butter maybe?  I might clarify the butter first.  Good luck, wish I were there to try it!


----------



## dono (Apr 8, 2008)

o.k. so far we got wrap it in Bacon and inject it with Butter, may a garlic butter. fry up some bacon on the side to mix into my mop and use a water pan in the smoker. o.k. this works what else? keep it coming


----------



## dono (Apr 8, 2008)

clarify the butter? was dat?


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 8, 2008)

Got some instructions off a website for "how to clarify butter":

_It is very easy to make clarified butter. Melt the butter slowly. Let it sit for a bit to separate. Skim off the foam that rises to the top, and gently pour the butter off of the milk solids, which have settled to the bottom. A stick (8 tablespoons) of butter will produce about 6 tablespoons of clarified butter._


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey Don, another thought, (this is gettin dangerous) You could use a larding needle and inject some fat in that moose.






Momma says we could be twins!  I'll have to ask ma if we was seperated at birth!


----------



## dono (Apr 10, 2008)

do I need my PHD for this? it's starting to scare me here lol


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 10, 2008)

Just another thought here with a disclaimer that I've never attempted this, using a paring knife cut some deep slits into the meat and insert small chunks of beef suet or pork fat down into the meat before cooking. Kinda the same way some do garlic cloves.

I'm not sure what a larding needle is but I'm guessing it might accomplish the same thing and maybe easier.


----------



## richtee (Apr 10, 2008)

It's a metal needle with a hinged tip on it. The tip holds the lard strip and you push it in, then folds back and releases the strip when you pull back. I just use a thin boning knife and a rounded tip metal skewer to put the strip in.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 10, 2008)

Don: yup rich got ya covered.  Ya can get a larding needle at most places selling sausage making supplies.  Nope ya don't need a Phd for this.


----------

